# Tiny, but efficient



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

Got my first wood pigeon this evening, with my brand new natural


















Shot while on the ground, at about 13m

I do love this little slingshot


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Nice going, the small slingshots with fast bands are spot on for game birds, jeff


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Very nice. I hope you ate it, and it was good.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

That's spot-on Joseph. Good shooting and good kill shot. It's also good to see people out there getting it done with the naturals.

There's a sizeable pigeon population that has taken over an abandoned cheese factory here on the edge of town. I've gotten the parking situation worked out and will be hopefully mounting a little raid later this week.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice, Joseph!


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

Nice shot!


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Good Shot!


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Very impressive, especially when you consider the size of weapon used in comparison to your quarry!









What was your chosen ammo, mate?


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

Sam said:


> Very impressive, especially when you consider the size of weapon used in comparison to your quarry!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


16 mm glass marble here.
large and light ammo indeed, but at about 300 fps, it does the job


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Great job!!!!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Very cool shooter and shootist !


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Very nice shot indeed, thats a lovely slingshot


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Joseph, you rock, great shot. Marinate the brest in soy ssuce and some seasoning and enjoy.


----------



## Tom Krein (Oct 24, 2010)

I love the size of that slingshot!!

Nice shooting and THANKS for sharing!

Tom


----------

